# Il y a plus d'un âne qui s'appelle Martin



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est correct d'utiliser ce proverbe dans un tel cas ? si non, pourriez-vous me prendre un exemple ?

- Regarde cette fille là-bas, on dirait ton ex.
- Non, je t'assure qu'elle est à ce moment en vacances en Italie.
- mais si, je suis sûr que c'est elle. regarde ses cheveux blonds.
- _il y a plus d'un âne qui s'appelle Martin !_

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, il me semble que l'expression est utilisée correctement ici (... à défaut de l'être avec galanterie !). Elle insiste sur le fait que les gens, ou plutôt leurs caractéristiques, ne sont en général pas _uniques_.

Une erreur à corriger toutefois : "vacances" (et non "vancance" !)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Excellent, merci beaucoup pour la réponse ainsi que la correction !


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour Imanakbari,

Dans le contexte de ton exemple, cela veut dire qu'il n'y a pas qu'une femme aux cheveux blonds.

(En Italie, non 'italie'.  S'appelle, non 's'appele'.)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci Pierre Simon pour les précisions !


----------



## snarkhunter

... Ce que nous avons oublié de préciser également, et qui me semble ici un détail important, c'est le fait que _Martin_ était jadis un nom couramment donné aux ânes !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

snarkhunter said:


> ... Ce que nous avons oublié de préciser également, et qui me semble ici un détail important, c'est le fait que _Martin_ était jadis un nom couramment donné aux ânes !



Très intéressant !  Merci encore pour ce détail !


----------



## SergueiL

Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression dans une situation comme celle décrite par Imanakbari. Uniquement dans des cas de noms identiques.
- Tu t'appelles Rousseau ? J'ai connu un Rousseau en prison. C'est ton père ?
- Il y a plus d'un âne (à la foire) qui s'appelle Martin.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

SergueiL said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression dans  une situation comme celle décrite par Imanakbari.


Chez moi, il existe un proverbe qui dit presque la même chose (quiconque a une barbe n'est pas ton père) et on l'utilise souvent dans un cas similaire à celui que j'ai cité ci-dessus. C'est pourquoi j'ai pris un exemple pareil. 
Merci SergueiL !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec SergueiL. Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression sans le _à la foire.

_Toutefois ma version est _*Il n'y a pas qu'un *âne à la foire qui s'appelle Martin._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec SergueiL, Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression sans le _à la foire.
> 
> _Toutefois ma version est _*Il n'y a pas qu'un *âne à la foire qui s'appelle Martin._



Merci beaucoup Lacuzon, 
Est-ce qu'il faut le considérer comme un proverbe ou une expression ? je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'un proverbe.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonne question Imanakbari, c'est un peu un mélange des deux. Mettons que ce soit une expression proverbiale .


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Parfait, merci beaucoup Lacuzon !


----------



## SergueiL

Après quelques recherches, il semble que le sens de cette expression aille effectivement au-delà de la similitude de noms.
Les dictionnaires ne sont cependant pas homogènes là-dessus. 
Littré va dans le sens de l'élargissement : 


> Il y a plusieurs ânes qui s'appellent Martin, c'est-à-dire il ne faut pas affirmer une chose d'après un seul indice.


Tout comme le plus récent "dictionnaire des expressions et locutions (Robert) "


> Se disait plaisamment d'un nom (ou d'un caractère) très répandu.


Les dictionnaires plus anciens sont plus restrictifs : 


> On dit auffi, qu'il y a plus d'un asne à la Foire qui s'appelle  Martin, quand on répond à ceux qui fe trompent fur l'équivoque d'un nom.  _de Trevoux _1732





> On dit aussi, qu'il y a plus d'un âne à la Foire qui s'appelle Martin, quand on repond à ceux qui se trompent sur l'équivoque d'un nom. _Furetière_ 1738





> Il y a plus d'un asne à la foire qui s'appelle Martin, pour dire qu'il y a plus d'une personne qui porte le mesme nom. _Académie Française_ 1694


La dernière livraison de l'Académie dit la même chose : 


> Il y a plus d'un âne en foire qui s'appelle Martin, il peut se trouver que plusieurs personnes portent le même nom. _Académie Française. _9ème édition


Le CNTRL  ignore l'expression.


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, juste en passant, même si je comprends parfaitement cette expression, je tiens à signaler que je ne l'ai jamais entendue ni lue (mis à part ici, bien évidemment !). Elle pourrait être incomprise chez des jeunes. 
Par ailleurs, elle peut aussi être conisdérée comme malpolie (l'âne n'est pas souvent considéré comme un animal positif), comme le signalait snarkhunter ce matin.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lly4n4 said:


> Bonjour, juste en passant, même si je comprends parfaitement cette expression, je tiens à signaler que je ne l'ai jamais entendue ni lue (mis à part ici, bien évidemment !).


Moi non plus je ne l'avais encore jamais entendue ni lue.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord sur le sens très général de cette expression (et je l'avais peu entendue avec "en foire") et je suis également d'accord pour dire qu'elle st un peu désuète.
(et j'aime beaucoup le proverbe persan avec la barbe )


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard... 

Je me souviens avoir lu cette expression sur un autre fil, mais à ma connaissance, elle n'a pas traversé l'Atlantique.

Au Québec on dit (avec le même sens général) : _Y a pas juste un chien qui s'appelle Fido_.


----------

